

Find old comment threads on Hacker News? - Skeletor

How do you find the comment thread from an old Hacker News article?  Someone sent me an article that I had previously seen on Hacker News several days ago, and I wanted to send them the HN comment thread from that article.
======
pg
Try the search box at the bottom of the page.

~~~
Skeletor
That worked! Thanks! +1 for you!

